# Wo in Koblenz Laufräder zentrieren/Nabe einspeichen lassen?



## Master_KK (23. August 2012)

Welcher Händler in Koblenz und Umgebung leistet gute Arbeit beim zentrieren von Laufrädern? Meine neuen Felgen haben die ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich und wollen kontrolliert werden. Eine weitere Überlegung ist ne andere HR-Nabe einspeichen zu lassen, vielleicht hat das hier ja mal jemand machen lassen und hat nen Händler-Tip für mich?

Gruß Kai


----------



## StephanM (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

Zangmeister => http://www.fz-24.de/
Gottlieb => http://www.gottlieb-bikes.de
Das Rad

Oder selber machen => http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...te-so-zentrieren-sie-ihr-laufrad.356473.2.htm
Oder => http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Laufrad_zentrieren.htm
Oder => www.google.de


Aber warum willst Du's nicht selber kontrollieren? Spannung kannst Du eigentlich auch mit ein bissel Fingerspitzengefühl grob selbst kontrollieren. Und ob deine LR nen Schlag haben, kannst Du eigentlich auch sehen....
Wo hast Du sie denn her? - Wenn's kein Versand ist, kannst Du sie bestimmt auch dahin bringen.


Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (23. August 2012)

Ich seh grad anhand Deiner Teileliste vom Beik, daß fast alles aus'm Onlineshop kommt. Aber Du warst ja auch schon beim Stadler... die werden auch zentrieren können....


----------



## karmakiller (23. August 2012)

ich empfehle dir: 
Bernd Regenhardt 
Markenbildchenweg 28 , nähe Hbf


----------



## Master_KK (23. August 2012)

Hi!

Nachdem der Stadler mir meinen Steuersatz schon falsch eingebaut hat wollte ich die Jungs jetzt nicht unbedingt an meine Felgen lassen  Daher meine Frage nach Erfahrungen mit den anderern Händlern. Das es den Gottlieb und den Zangmeister gibt weiss ich.


----------



## StephanM (23. August 2012)

Was zur Hölle kann man an 'nem Steuersatz falsch einbauen???? 

Über Erfahrungen mit Nachzentrieren kann ich selbst nicht viel berichten, da ich das immer selber mache.... Das Geld spar ich mir, und dann weiß ich, was gemacht wurde....

Aber echt he, versuch das mal selbst, wenn Du Dich nach den Anleitungen aus'm Netz richtest, dann dürfte das schon klappen. Zur Not kannste den LRS immer noch zu Zentrieren weg bringen.
Alter, Du hast Deinen kompletten Bock zusammengeschraubt, dann wird Dich doch so'n Laufrad nicht schocken!


Greeetz,

S.



Master_KK schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nachdem der Stadler mir meinen Steuersatz schon falsch eingebaut hat wollte ich die Jungs jetzt nicht unbedingt an meine Felgen lassen  Daher meine Frage nach Erfahrungen mit den anderern Händlern. Das es den Gottlieb und den Zangmeister gibt weiss ich.


----------



## Master_KK (23. August 2012)

Man kann die (unterschiedlich tiefen) Lagerschalen vertauschen... 
Zum Glück lies sich dadurch der Steuersatz auch nicht einstellen und ich hab´s vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemerkt.

Wie du schon sagtest: Komplettes Bike selbst aufgebaut, einen Arbeitsschritt ner Werkstatt überlassen und genau das ging schief.

Ich werd mich mal ranwagen und wenn´s schiefgeht mal den von Karmakiller vorgeschlagenen Regenhardt probieren - Mit dem hatte ich schon telefoniert, machte nen kompetenten Eindruck.


----------



## StephanM (24. August 2012)

Deswegen versuche ich so viel wie möglich selbst zu machen.... Dann kann ich wenigstens mit mir selber meckern. - Wirklich gute Fachwerkstätten sind selten geworden.

Viel Erfolg beim Zentrieren - es ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Und solange man sich dafür Zeit lässt und ruhig arbeit, kann auch eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.

Kannst ja mal posten, ob's geklappt hat.


Greeetz,

Stephan



Master_KK schrieb:


> Man kann die (unterschiedlich tiefen) Lagerschalen vertauschen...
> Zum Glück lies sich dadurch der Steuersatz auch nicht einstellen und ich hab´s vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemerkt.
> 
> Wie du schon sagtest: Komplettes Bike selbst aufgebaut, einen Arbeitsschritt ner Werkstatt überlassen und genau das ging schief.
> ...


----------



## Burli (24. August 2012)

Bernd Regenhardt!


----------



## Maledivo (27. September 2014)

Habe LRS bei Laufrad in Lahnstein zentrieren lassen - sehr sauber!


----------

